# Happy 4th Birthday, Trent!



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Can't believe my little puppy is 4 years old today. It's been an incredible 4 years so far, and I couldn't have asked for a better dog. He's grown into a wonderful adult and matured well both mentally and physically. Everything a German Shepherd Dog should be, but I am biased.

Trent says, "hey everyone! I'm a 4 year old now!!!"









He started out as a little guinea pig (picture belongs to his breeder): 

Puppy at the front









He wasn't the easiest puppy, or the nicest.









But he was _almost_ cute enough to make up for it










He was an awkward adolescent









but grew up eventually.









Awkward teenager is awkward









...definitely grew up well!









One more before









and after.









He's still cute, though









and my sweet faced boy.









He may not always make the smartest choices









but once again, the cuteness makes up for it.









He'll try anything I ask of him, and pose for pictures.









He puts up with my craziness 

























but remains in good humor.









I love his confidence - always standing tall


















Sure, sometimes he'll get lost in his own world









but he will always come back to me.









Thanks for the last 4 years of companionship, life lessons, and love. 


















Looking forward to many more!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Trent! and many,many more... Really great pictures and storyline.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Trent!!! He's beautiful and I love your little story


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome pictures! Happy Birthday Trent!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Aww, Happy Birthday Trent! He's so beautiful!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

That was wonderful!! Happy Birthday Trent!!!!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Awww he's beautiful, Happy 4th Birthday Trent!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday gorgeous man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome!! :birthday:


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Trent


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Trent, you gorgeous hunk of dog!!!!
The pictures and scenery are awesome!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy birthday gorgeous man!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Trent, you handsome devil you!


----------

